

MS open-sources Reactive Extensions - ConstantineXVI
https://rx.codeplex.com/

======
sethish
Released under the Apache license 2.0 [1]. I checked because sometimes MS
releases code that can only be run on Windows/Azure and calls it Open Source
but doesn't meet the OSI definition.

[1]
[https://rx.codeplex.com/SourceControl/changeset/view/ae16c4e...](https://rx.codeplex.com/SourceControl/changeset/view/ae16c4ef7c9e#Ix.JS%2flicense.txt)

